# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Displaying Totals for all Amount fields in WPF datagrid

## nikil c

Hi ,I have a Wpf datagrid and all the columns of datagrid are dynamic.I would like to show the "Total" at the last row of the datagrid which are associated with amount columns.could you please let me know how we can achieve this using MVVM pattern?Thanks

----------

